# Broken Leg or Torn Tendon



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay so our bucks have been in rut since Mid-Oct when we attended a show. They have finally started calming down this week with the cooler air (thank goodness they drop so much weight ugh!) To top things off, the boys are also in their "teenage" stage of hormones and destruction. Needless to say this last few weeks has been flustering to say the least. 

I was feeding the boys grain, and noticed that the 'herd boss' Thor, was not his usual self....aka not mauling me to get at the bucket and yelling at the others to back off that he is first. I started walking, and he was not!!! He has odd rear angulation in rear left, cannot bear weight (which is not good when you weight about 220lbs) and basically clicking sounds like the 27yr old horse in the barn with horrid arthritis!  Eek!!! Upon close inspection, he has a horizontal patch of hair missing right between hip and knee area. Uuuuugh!

It had to have happened between 2pm and 4pm. The boys have finally calmed down, and for this to happen to Thor is just mind boggling. Although i am thankful it isn't my pride and joy, or I'd be hysterical. 

Does ANYONE have words of wisdom or experience? He has received asprin per my vet and senior breeding friend recommended. And will be waiting until tomorrow morning to inspect to know the severity, per their advice as well. Best case scenario he has an awful charlie horse from a horn to the toosh or more likely a tear or break.....? 

There is zero possibility of him getting caught in fencing. All they have in pen is 3 huge enclosed kennels for protection from rain, inside a huge dog run type kennel with covering from the elements and predators. 

Any experience or helpful hints or words of advice?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

Do you have an anti- inflammatory?
No real advice here... whenever we have any kind of leg injury we call the vet out.  As many as we have had between goats and dogs the vets now show me exactly how to feel, what to feel, etc.
I don't think they like coming all the way out to check yet another leg . It is nice to be able to do a real pre-check BEFORE I call them out (yep I still always call them out).

Hope it is nothing too serious and he is just sore /bruised.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 12, 2014)

I know EXACTLY what you mean Southern, and we are in the same boat...except we're horses and goats. AND the vet was here this a.m....oy vey. 

No, no anti-inflammatory safe for goats. Hopefully i can get something tomorrow, if something will help.

I know enough to check as well, and will be in the a.m. the advice given to me was to wait so the pain can subside and i can clearly evaluate what is what. But i know in my gut, it is not good. Again, same boat. The vets hate making the trip out here. Why I dont know! We all think its great out here!!

Thank you for your response! If it is just a bruise or pull it will be very nice. I wont allow him to be severely injured and deteriorate. No way.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 12, 2014)

No real advice here.  If the vet can offer something other than aspirin, that might be a good idea.  Hopefully just something simple.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

Surprised the vet didn't given Banamine. 
Banamine will relieve swelling  and relieve pain it is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory.

My one vet is so busy it is difficult to get here and my other vet lives next door... LOL... but is always on the go somewhere.
A trip from our third vet would be more than the goats are worth!

Is there any laceration?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 14, 2015)

Thor still limps and doesn't walk much. There was never a clear diagnosis with him....
So we decided to retain his son. He is fantastically built, beautiful confirmation and a sweetheart just like daddy, hut nicer looking, like mama. 

Last night i went down to do feedings, shots, worming and band our other to bucks.....only not to see Adonis. I called and called, and he whimpered from inside a house. And came out on 3 legs! WHY ME?!!! His front left is injured. I examined him before i put in a call to vet and my breeder expert friend. Injury as at the knee. Swelling, heat, and extreme discomfort as indicated by his cries. Everyone is locked in barn stall since they all feel hurt by the emasculation and shots. WAITING for someone to call me back before i completely burst into hopeless tears. What the heck happened. ..i wish i knew. My only thought was he was playing with our 1yr old wether and he got his leg caught in between his horns and it was twisted. 
Praying not torn, broken or permanent damage....but his is still in significant pain ::::::


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 14, 2015)

for you both!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you Hens and roos


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

Just saw this..   

I know this one well. Our one Nigie buck is best buds with one of our Kiko bucks. They love each other, play together, snuggle together.
We finally had to separate them, they miss each other so much but the Nigies leg was constantly getting caught between the Kiko's horns... if you have ever seen Kikos horns then you know how easily a leg can get stuck. So many injuries to the Nigie's leg. 

Hope his leg heals quickly.


----------



## kinder (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry for Thor, He sounds like a good boy, I sure hope he gets better.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Southern, what did you do for your little Nigie?!!!! Did you wrap him, banamine, asprine, rest.....im all ears, errr eyes. No one will return my darn phone calls. I understand there are more significant emergencies,  but AHHHHHH!

This was the only clean pic i could get if him. Anytime i would squat down to take a pic, he came hopping over so all pics blurry...sorry for the peeing lol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

I am guessing you have already run your hand down the front leg because you mentioned swelling and heat... feel at the foot and see if the foot moves easily. Also do you think there is a possible break? 
You can get banamine from the vet, you can also use aspirin... harder to do than say. For our boy we just let it heal up on it's own. Of course our one vet lives next door so he would check it first make sure nothing was broken...  I know, not much help. Sorry.
But as long as there is no break it should heal up ok.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Nonono any advice at this point helps. Thank you. 
Yes I've examine him multiple times. Last night, the swelling in his knee went down, but as i moved down, his fetlock/pasturn area, he squeaked and showed extreme discomfort. Again swelling, but no loose, crunch or break feeling. I will of course torture the poor baby this a.m. to triple check. Poor buddy.  

Luckily we did shots, and banding, so everyone is pretty much down and calm. So i have kept them quiet in the barn.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

That is were our boy's injury always was too.
Truthfully though it has been so so so many times that is why we separated him.... he has a kind of permanant limp now it isn't too bad but seems to flare up here and there.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh okay. Bucks love to do the darndest things dont they?! All 5 of ours are together, and anytime i hear a doe in season, i Know I'll have someone hurt that day. But they love eachother so much, i couldn't separate them. Been together their whole lives. 

I think this guy tried to mount one of the yearlings, and the older wethers did not like it (or even a doe) tried to put him in his place, and ended up hurting him. Rawr. Just going to pray pray pray he is okay. I just know slow recovery when soft tissue involved


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

I wrapped him just like i wanted to...and guess what?! He started to put some weight on it! Yesssss! It didn't have heat this a.m thank the Lord, but it's also rather cold out this a.m. still encouraged regardless!!!!!!
I even let them out in the big pen to enjoy the sun and some play time. He attempted to mount, i think he'll live! Hahahhaa!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

YAY! We cannot keep our boy's wrapped and vet said didn't matter but now I see your boy and think hmmm.  Our boy would chew it off in a second. Grrr


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

I thought the exact same....i reeeeeally stretched it to the point if where is starts to fall apart and its suuuuper sticky, and heated it up by rubbing and rubbing until it kind of melted into itself. No edges or looseness of any kind. I monitored him for over 2hrs, the other kids looked at it like, what is that?!!!! Lol. Nothing yet. 

Of course i will go back down to check on him, and he will be sitting there with half knawed off. Lmao!!!!

We'll see!!!!! Just the fact that he got up and was engaged with others was very very very good news!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

I am glad, and he is so gorgeous! I loved the stroller pic in your thread!  The boys! Gotta love the boys!

 although I am a little "boyed" out right now


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you SOOOOO much Southern. I think he is pretty amazing too! Is he so sweet? He knows exactly how to get up and push. So intelligent!

We are two peas in a pod my dear. 5 bucks, 1 senior wether, 2yearlings, 1weanling, and now a weanling buck....geesh! But thats okay, after our move we are bringing home 6-8 more does LMAO! I have an addiction problem,  yes, yes i do!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

Have you seen this yet?  this is you...
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/so-true.30523/

You my dear have a problem!  
I know... I do too.... I have a doeling that I could have sold about 50x over... where is she? HERE! WHY? Because no one seemed the "right" fit.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Well isn't that the goat hoarder calling the goat-aholic, goat obsessed?!!!!

Bwhahahahhahahahaa!!!!!!

I use the SAME excuse. I don't like them, they don't seem perfect, they don't have enough land, they don't have enough herd members. ...yes i am selfish and your manly/buck parts are a small price to pay for my happiness


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

_"yes i am selfish and your manly/buck parts are a small price to pay for my happiness"_
__


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

We've had many interested in our little boy, and I've just said nononononono! My husband is the one that said how mean i was to sacrifice his manly bits for my happiness. After i about peed myself from laughing so hard, i agreed whole heartedly and said this would be my new slogan!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

I love your photo too!


----------

